# what will 2020s music be like?



## Mrblack

All the modern music being played are the same and have no meaning and justs promotes no lyrical meaning to my generation and is just full Garbage and trash. 

we only have 2 years left in this decade..

Can we come up with something original rather than playing 80s and 90s rivial too much.


----------



## weirdnormie

It's probably going to be shitty rap (because soundcloud rap is a thing now), bland pop music, or crappy Chainsmokers tier electronics, and most of it will have almost next no value, since consumerism is most likely going to be motivated and pushed down everybody's throats even more.


----------



## Mrblack

weirdnormie said:


> It's probably going to be shitty rap (because soundcloud rap is a thing now), bland pop music, or crappy Chainsmokers tier electronics, and most of it will have almost next no value, since consumerism is most likely going to be motivated and pushed down everybody's throats even more.[/QUOTE
> 
> I doubt it there too many genres we had in this decade too many to count and very unimaginable.
> 
> Rap literally taken over the world and will probably stay like this for the next couple of centuries to downgrade the youth from generation to generation


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I am hoping that 2020s music will be an evolved version of Siriusmo and Modeselektor


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Blazkovitz

Nice but boring.

For good music, we'll have to wait until the Awakening, which will probably happen around 2050.


----------



## Crowbo

Not as good as 3020s music. That's for sure!


----------



## Justmeonhere

It's difficult to know how the music of a given historical period will be without knowing the trends and events that will characterize it.

One thing is certain: streaming services will reign leaving only the market for collectors and antique lovers to the physical media.
As far as genres are concerned, I doubt rap will disappear completely from the scenes, probably will lose only a little popularity.
I think that music that mixes various genres will gain great success (classical music with synthesizers)
Pop will always be the usual pop of the last few years, I don't see big changes coming.
I think there will be more focus on the sound of a song, so simple instrumental bases without texts won't be rare or the renewed popularity of soundtracks.
Add to this the rebellion songs that appeal to the new generation.


----------



## Bastard

A retrofuturist take on 1980s music.


----------



## Kaznos

Bastard said:


> A retrofuturist take on 1980s music.


Didn't that already happen?


----------



## Blazkovitz

Justmeonhere said:


> Add to this the rebellion songs that appeal to the new generation.


There are always some rebellion songs, but I wouldn't expect it to be an important theme in 2020s culture. The iGeneration (born 2001-?) is an artistic generation, and as such not very rebellious.

What about a revival of emo music? It would fit the temperament of an artistic generation.


----------



## Wobotnik04

Another different electro pop wave? Like trap electro pop maybe? Which i imagine. But honestly i don't know, i'll just wait and see.


----------



## valosagutas

We are lucky if it will be close to this:


----------



## Lakigigar

Specialization. Pop will indeed be boring, have no meaning in it and focused on consumerism, with pop / rap / trendy electronic beats in it, but the subgenres will have differentiation and better music than in the decades before. Just ignore the mainstream. Nobody asks you to listen to mainstream music.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

I think it will be much like now until around 2023.


----------



## Restless Thinker




----------



## SharksFan99

Don't worry, we should know what the 2020s will be like after a hurricane in Late 2018.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I don't know what the music of 2020s will be like, but I know I'm gonna revive thrash metal from ashes and make it return to its former glory. 

#2020sarethedecadeforthrashmetal


















/big s


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I don't want to know.
Mainstream music is terrible, I don't know how much worse can it get. 
Even non mainstream music is kind of boring.


----------



## HeyJealousy

Different. Not necessarily better, just..... different.


----------



## INFPsyche

Crappy ..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

Hopefully like Zlad...:laughing:


----------



## Crowbo

Your mom's last gasp


----------



## Antipode

It's going to be Illenium


----------



## Crowbo

It will be like 2020s music


----------



## Toketee

I'll be listening to music from Ireland. I don't like the music that's available in my country.


----------



## Mammon

Shitty. And with the EU's Copy Right Directive being approved I think I will be stuck with shitty music from the radio. All you'll be able to listen to wil be offiically government approved 20 sec long clip of it I'd imagine.

Goodbye, 2 hour long youtube vocaloid mixes. Good bye random discovery of artists, goodbye online illegal steaming of anime, you saved me thousands. Good bye goodbye. Sayonara internet. You have done well for me. You gave me knowledge and wisdom. All I did not know but dearly sought. It was you who found me and took me under your wing. It was all of you. I laughed, I cried, I raged. It is now over. I will take peace in knowing I have grown up in this spectacular time. The age of the internet. RIP, 2002-2019. 

IS THIS WHAT YOU WANTED

IS THIS IT

oh, wait


----------



## Maxatal

Well, if you look close enough, you'll notice a pattern. Every other decade seems to be more rock based than the decade before it. Such as 60s to the 50s, 80s to the 70s, 00s to the 90s, and hopefully, 20s to the 10s. If that's the case, then you can expect the 20s to have rock, and most likely be very similar to either the 60s or 00s. The 80s was it's own thing. No one really knows what made the 80s "happen". Along with rock will most likely be pop, indie, and alternative. But this decade will focus mostly on indie. As the 60s focused on alternative, and the 00s focused on pop.


----------



## Tropes

I'll throw my hat into the ring: Music selection algorithms utilized by companies like Spotify and Pandora will be reverse engineers by production companies to expand made-to-order music into every genre and filling every niche, to the point that the so called indie music you like with lyrics complaining about soulless corporations doing just that will themselves be made-to-order bands put together from millions of samples by an algorithm.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Music of the next decade will likely be complete shit with the few exceptions that will be outside of the meta of the day and likely not popular or easily forgotten as people these days have horrendous taste. Like everyone else picking over the carcass of past decades there really isn't much else to do besides getting lucky should some group or university resurrects music from long dead cultures.


----------



## Crowbo

Your mom's speakers


----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> Your mom's speakers


koala-T powste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![email protected]&^#*@^#*&@^$*&@^$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6239898273987498273489#@(*748973982874[email protected](#*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(*&*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!(!(!(!(!)!)!)!(!(!*!*!(!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!(!!(!*!&!*!(!)!(!*!&!*!*!&*!&*!&*!&*!&*!&*!&*!&*!&*!&*!


----------

